# "File could not be found" when trying to export



## ldunne (Jun 25, 2012)

After editing several photos and wanting to export them, the files are unable to be found. I am afraid I may have edited in the Smug Mug file, but not sure. The edited files are in other folders, though, so I do not understand why they can't be found. I can print or move the files, I just can't export them.

Can I do something when I receive the window with the "File could not be found" notice?

Laure


----------



## clee01l (Jun 25, 2012)

Laure, if you view the image in Grid View, Does the (?) icon show?  If it does it means that you have moved or renamed the image outside of LR.  Lightroom does not keep the images that you import, it stores them on your HD and references them with a pointer to the path to the file. If this path or file names changes outside of LR, the pointer is out of sync. 

If you click on the (?), a small dialog pops up showing you where the file was previously located (It is the only location that LR has in its catalog.) Once of the buttons in the dialog is {Locate}.  Clicking on this will open a finder window that will permit you to navigate to the new location for the file or to the renamed file if you renamed the file.  If you deleted the file outside of LR, then there will be no file to find and you will need to recover the trashed file to proceed.


----------



## ldunne (Jun 25, 2012)

No, the "?" does not appear.

If I exported to my desktop and deleted that file from the desktop, does that mean it does not exist unless I can find it in the trash?


----------



## ldunne (Jun 25, 2012)

BTW Some files seem to be copies, but others are not. I thought perhaps just copies would not export.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 25, 2012)

ldunne said:


> BTW Some files seem to be copies, but others are not. I thought perhaps just copies would not export.


Lightroom can only Export images that you have first imported into LR. If they show in you LR Library, then you imported them at some time.  An Export consists of two parts:  The original image and any adjustments that you made to the image (Develop or Metadata) both parts are joined to create a new derivative image file.  In your export settings, you can check a box to "Add to this Catalog" and your exported derivative file will be re-imported.  Could you have done that to to create the apparent duplicates?

"File could not be found"  Sounds like LR is unable to find the file originally imported. 

To get further along, I need to see two things,  One would be a screen shot showing your LR screen when you get this "File could not be found" message.  The other would be for you to right click on the image that you are trying to export when the message is produced.  When you right click, there will be a context menu and one of the choices in the menu is {Show in Finder}  If you are successful, Finder should display the Finder window with the file highlighted. If the file is indeed missing, then you will get the small dialog showing where the file was previously located.


----------



## ldunne (Jun 25, 2012)

How can I send a screen save in this forum? I can send it to you e-mail address if you are OK with that. Otherwise, how do I send it here?

Also, if I right click and go to Finder, the photo is there but in color instead of B&W.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 25, 2012)

Here you go:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...t-screenshot-quot-on-Windows-or-Mac-computers

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...attach-a-quot-screenshot-quot-to-a-forum-post

Hal


----------



## clee01l (Jun 25, 2012)

ldunne said:


> How can I send a screen save in this forum? I can send it to you e-mail address if you are OK with that. Otherwise, how do I send it here?
> 
> Also, if I right click and go to Finder, the photo is there but in color instead of B&W.


Hal provided instructions for posting a screen shot.  I mentioned that an Export consists of the original plus LR adjustments.  B&W is the Adjustments part.  The Original is always going to be unedited and therefore in color if the original was a RAW image or a color JPEG. 

if you are finding the image in LR then it is even more important to see the Screen shot with the Error message to understand what is going on.


----------



## ldunne (Jun 25, 2012)

I sent twice because I did not see the thumbnail, only the text.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 25, 2012)

You have an illegal character in the file name.  "Horse Handler/Tampa.cr2" is the name that shows in LR. The error message coming from OSX has the name listed as  "Horse Handler:Tampa.cr2". You'll need to fix this and any other files that have "/" or ":" in the file name.  
You may not be able to rename these files in LR,  but try there first.  If you have to resort to Finder to rename files, then they will be lost to LR until you re locate the for LR.


----------



## ldunne (Jun 25, 2012)

I think that's it!!! I should know better than to have a "/" in naming!!! Thanks. I will be sure all the files have the same issue. If I have any other files that don't export for another reason, I will get back to you. Otherwise... thanks!!!


----------



## ldunne (Jun 26, 2012)

*New Issue*

I am not sure what happened, but I was looking in my files and not sure what I did, but my library is empty except for catalogs. I was in "Web" mode, and trying to figure out how to find a page I had developed a couple of days ago. All of a sudden, it just seems like my library disappeared!!! Of course I can Import again from Finder, but it could be a rather pesky task to made sure I am importing only what I want imported.

Any thoughts?

Laure


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 26, 2012)

Don't import again!

Most likely what happened is that you accidentally opened a new catalog.  Look at "Open Recent" under the File menu and see whether there's another catalog listed there that might include all your missing files.


----------



## ldunne (Jun 26, 2012)

No. The recent catalogs are small ones I haven't opened today, but I think that is what happened... I opened a new catalog by accident.


----------



## ldunne (Jun 27, 2012)

Any other suggestions? I contacted Apple, and we may retrieve the entire Hard Drive (I need to find the disk for my computer!). Still, I don't understand how the entire Library could just disappear with a click to open a new catalog! So frustrating.

Why should I NOT import again?

Laure


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 27, 2012)

If I'm right, the new catalog doesn't have any referenced files, because it's a new catalog.  The old catalog still has everything in it.

You just need to find the old catalog.  Try using Spotlight to search for .lrcat and see what that turns up.


----------



## ldunne (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes, several catalogs are there. I don't know what they are or if all the folders will be there. The catalogs all look like they have the same name. If a catalog has a photo, will the folder it is in show up too? Also, should I have Lightroom open if I relaunch?

Of course I am worried that things will disappear. I notice in Finder that one of the folders in my picture files is gone. Not a huge deal if I can retrieve all my photos in the All Photographs catalog.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 27, 2012)

To open a catalog, just double-click it. You should check what folders those catalogs are in; if they all have the same name, they are probably backups rather than different catalogs.

Also, it sounds like you may not understand that Lightroom doesn't put your files *in* the catalog. When you import, you're just telling Lightroom that the files exist, but the files themselves exist outside of Lightroom.

If you've deleted them from your disk, then you'll need to retrieve them from your backups. Are you using Time Machine?


----------



## ldunne (Jun 27, 2012)

What do you know. I closed Lightroom, double clicked on the first file, and that was the trick! Thanks. Should I open each file or leave it with the one that opened all my folders?


----------



## ldunne (Jun 27, 2012)

Also, It looks like some photos are missing (with the little ? in the corner) when I open a folder, and some of the photos I have edited are no longer edited.


----------



## ldunne (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi, I had some help this morning about the lost catalogs. I think that has been solved, but now, many of the photos I have edited or changed to B&W are missing, with the ? in the corner. When I click select,  this is what I see. As you can see, the photo is grayed out in the Library. I have the color version, but not the B&W. This is the case in several places. I also wonder if I should be copying a photo before I do the editing?

Just revising this post: Some of those missing photos do come up as B&W versions, but only in Preview or Photoshop. How can I get them back to Lightroom folders?


----------



## ldunne (Jun 28, 2012)

Mark, I posted another thread. I found the catalogs in spotlight, but if I click one catalog and relaunch it into lightroom, I cannot relaugh another catalog. In other words, I can relaunch the latest back-up, but there are files in there that are missing... edited files. There is another catalog that has some "favorites," many of which are missing in the back-up catalog. If I click the favorites catalog to relaunch it, the back-up catalog disappears. But it seems ALL edited photos are missing.

I also do not know what I did that caused all of this in the first place. If you have an idea, let me know so I don't do it again!

Yes, I am using Time Machine.

Thanks!

Laure


----------

